
“I know how to program, but I don't know what to program” - nanodano
http://www.devdungeon.com/content/i-know-how-program-i-dont-know-what-program
======
ColCh
Don't loose your creativity! It's very hard to recover it (if at all is
possible)

~~~
AstralStorm
It is simpler than that: use it or lose it.

Programming is much like writing, it takes both good ideas and a lot of hard
industry. The world is littered with good ideas poorly executed. Software more
than other branches it seems.

